# bleeding after bowel movements



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi ladies

I have done many IVF cycles but never experienced this before during my 2ww so looking for reassurance or to see if anyone else has had similar - its driving me crazy! I had 2 fully hatched blasts transferred on Tuesday, 18 hours later (Wed am) I had a bowel movement which brought on bright red vaginal bleeding, it was on the tissue when I wiped and then continued spotting red and pink for a few hours, turned brown and went by the evening. The next morning I had a bowel movement and the same thing happended again, but the spotting stopped more quickly afterwards, had brown staining and then nothing. Then again last night but nothing this morning, its all clear, Im too scared to go the loo now   

I contacted my clinic and they said it could be coming from my cervix but my ET was very easy so I dont think they cut or nicked me. As suggested by them I have upped my progesterone and estrogen.

today I am 4dp5dt

any ideas what this could be? should I be worried? I have googled (I know I shouldnt) be I cant find anything similar

please help!! thank you 
Sun Flower
x


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Sun Flower,

I don't know if this helps but I get this at certain points in a normal month and, after lots of GP pestering and exams, I think I have got to the bottom of mine.  I have minor cervical erosions on the outside of my cervix that I know nothing about most of the time but at certain points they are very prone to bleeding.  Only lasts one "pop" and then tails of exactly as you describe. They reckon mine relate to hormone changes through my cycle.  Could make sense given what you have been through?

Even if your ET was straight forward they could have aggravated something that they didn't even know was there?

Hope it behaves and stays away. 2ww is stressful enough xxx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for replying to my post Shuggy, you are right the 2ww is very stressful

congrats on your BFP!!

best wishes
SF
xx


----------

